# Fertilizing before Tax Day...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My grass is about 70% green and it snowed a slight dusting this morning. I have read that zoysia shouldn't be fertilized until after tax day. The possibility of these dips in temps can kill it if it is fertilized too soon. 

Do you guys agree or disagree?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> My grass is about 70% green and it snowed a slight dusting this morning. I have read that zoysia shouldn't be fertilized until after tax day. The possibility of these dips in temps can kill it if it is fertilized too soon.
> 
> Do you guys agree or disagree?


Wow, looks like you went a little heavy on the fertilizer. What setting did you use?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@TulsaFan I don't think temps like this would kill it, but it could set it back some. If you have already scalped and it goes dormant again, then you may have to go through that process again.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I haven't fertilized the yard yet...I will wait until after the 15th. I try to follow the rules of those who have more experience than myself. My problem is that I like to do lots of research which leads to conflicting opinions. :?


----------

